# No Chickens yet but.......



## Overeasy (Jan 18, 2013)

......I still have a pet turkey.
Sweetie likes to be petted, and she doesn't mind eating with my donkey, Wilbur.
https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1240464_653777941321676_392734719_n.jpg


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

Cute!! They are friends!!!!


----------

